# In New York



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Last weekend I was in NYC standing in front of 1 World Trade Center. I saw a gentleman walk by. It was obvious he was a gentleman; he was wearing a snap brim fedora with a little larger brim and a little taller crown. He had a full beard with handlebar moustache. But what really set him apart was his stick. It was a natural mahogany color and tapered to a small end, maybe 1/2" with a ram's horn handle of an amber color. The handle was shaped like the English market sticks with a reverse curve that made a complete small circle. Very stylish!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree. Most likely never to be seen around here.

I don't remember the last time I saw a decent fedora being worn around here and have yet to see a market stick-though I have seen one blackthorn stick up in Seattle.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Ahh NYC. Every once in awhile something happens to make me not hate it so much.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a couple of fedoras. Folks usually stare when I wear them. Once in awhile someone will tell me they like it and where can they get one.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I love fedoras, I just don't look good in them!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been wearing fedoras for 40 years, they do go well with walking sticks. I do get a few compliments on both, usually from other old guys with fedoras and walking sticks!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I was a fedora man in the 70's. Went well with my leisure suit at the disco.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sound very stylish and elegant


----------

